

Throwing Cold Water on MacRuby for iOS - jorgecastillo
http://www.subfurther.com/blog/2011/12/06/throwing-cold-water-on-macruby-for-ios/

======
extension
_The reason I can say that is that Ruby was already tried and rejected as a
first-class language for Mac development_

Yes, but iOS apps tend to be much simpler and broader in scope than desktop
apps. Ruby is a much better fit for this kind of small-scale development.

